# Nevoeiro na Serra de Sintra - 21-06-2008



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 01:10)

Boas Noites!!

Hoje, consegui convencer "alguém" a ir passear... olhando para a belíssima camada de nevoeiro que a Serra apresentava, não resisti a afirmar como destino, a Serra de Sintra!!

Partimos de Mira-Sintra, com céu limpo... passámos localidades e localidades, aldeias... etc... e nada de nevoeiro, até que... mal entamos em Sintra, somos brindados por uma visibilidade quase nula e um nevoeiro que já molha a estrada... enfim, um ambiente perfeito para um belo acidente



Saída de Mira-Sintra... ao longe, a Serra apresenta apenas, alguns fractus... a foto é de umas horas antes de chegarmos á Serra, precisamente (foto tirada pelas 14:00 +-)







Numa estrada nacional (não me lembro o número), já se podia avistar, de mais de perto, estes fractus, que agora já cobriam grande parte da Serra






Já na Serra, mas ainda a baixa altitude, já conseguimos ver, ligeiros traços do nevoeiro que se aproxima






Á medida que se sobe em altitude, o nevoeiro é cada vez mais, mas ainda assim, nada se compara com o que virá




































Quanto mais se sobe, mais é o nevoeiro...





















Pois é... a partir daqui, temos de ir a pé...






Já na Peninha, onde o vento era... e onde eu tive mesmo de andar agarrado ás coisas... para literalmente não voar...

Aqui, em dias limpos, a vista excede o Rio Tejo... mas hoje, não ia a mais de 20 metros...






Por vezes, o Sol tenta espreitar... é qualquer coisa como uma luta entre o Nevoreiro e o Sol...
Aqui, o Nevoeiro, que já era tanto que fazia a árvores pingar, como se chovesse, juntamente com o vento fortíssimo... o wind chill devia andar pelos 4-5ºC... Tudo isto criava um ambiente Invernal, e, fechando os olhos, subitamente, parecia que estavamos dentro de uma tempestade de neve!











Pouco depois, começam-se a avistar construções humanas...






Sobe-se então, uma escadaria... quanto mais se sobe, mais forte é o vento...











Já no ponto máximo de altura daquele lugar (487m), um muro protege-nos de uma ravina mortal... aqui, começo a ficar nervoso, com um arrepio na barriga... Visto que o vento não estva mesmo para brincadeiras...






E aí é que a minha alma fica parva... Então não é que, no telhado de um suposto convento... vejo uma estação meteorológica???, e que pelo design, me pareceu uma Davis... (pelo Pluviómetro preto, e pelo anemómetro)...
Infelizmente, o estado de abandono era bastante visivel.... Tinha uma das 3 pás do anemómetro partidas, e o resto, castanho de tanta sujidade... mas ainda assim, parecia-me recuperável. A estação, estava a cerca de 5 metros de mim, mas ainda assim, mal a conseguia ver...
Na próxima vez que lá for... se a visibilidade deixar, tento investigar melhor!











Já de volta do miradouro, a máquina fotográfica apresentava uma bela camada de gotas de água, bem como a minha camisola, que parecia que tinha estado á chuva






"A luta continua!"






Estas amostras, não são nada, para mostrar a intensidade do vento que se sentia, mas, note-se que não era só o capim que se movia com o vento, mas também as ervas mais fortes e rasteiras











Continuamos a descer, até ao local onde deixámos o carro...






No entanto, uma (má) prova de que tudo o que por ali se encontrava estava completamente encharcado... incluindo eu






Continuando...






Ups... enganámo-nos na estrada... ela era ali em baixo...






Mas foi um engano positivo... pois ali... o nevoeiro era como eu nunca tinha visto...











Já de volta ao caminho correcto... a viagem de regresso continua






Passagem por Ranholas... Para trás, fica uma tarde inesquecível...






Então aí... os fractus dão lugar ao céu limpo...






De volta a Mira-Sintra, podemos deduzir, de longe, os lugares onde estivemos... e aí, pensamos... e dizemos aos demais... "Há pouco, estivemos alí!!"






Espero que tenham gostado!! Eu, pelo menos, gostei

Fiz também, 2 vídeos, e aí é que se percebe o que eu sofri...... mas sinceramente... já estive tanto tempo com isto (cerca de 5 horas)... os vídeos ficam para logo

Deve ter sido o post mais longo que já algum dia fiz


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Jun 2008 às 01:26)

boas

boas fotos gil 

e foste ao meu lugar preferido em Sintra, a casa em frente ao cabo da roca que bela vista tem essa casa  

abraços


----------



## psm (22 Jun 2008 às 01:28)

Boas fotos gil.
A estrada que escreveste, é a que liga os capuchos a sintra, vê-se a limpeza que os parques Sintra montes da lua fizeram para contenção dos incendios, pois aquilo estáva tudo infestado de acacias(e continua) numa das ultimas fotos,é o convento da nossa senhora da peninha todo decrépito.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2008 às 01:30)

Grande partilha *Gil*
E apesar do nevoeiro, as fotografias estão com óptima qualidade.
Estás a tornar-te um pró!


Este teu passeio fez-me lembrar quando há 2 anos fiz voluntariado de prevenção dos fogos na serra de sintra.
Aquelas estradas, os muros... Estão sempre na mesma

E na Peninha aparentemente também está tudo igual! 
Apesar de ser um lugar menos conhecido na serra, era aquele no qual eu passava mais tempo. A vista dali é brutal. E o vento é sempre uma constante. Ainda que no palácio da pena estivesse calor, na peninha era sempre preciso algo mais que a t-shirt.
Os burritos é que parece que não estavam lá hoje!

Ah, num próximo passeio tens de ir e subir à Pedra Amarela!
Acho que vais gostar!


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2008 às 10:36)

Excelentes fotos 

Um local muito bonito particularmente assim com o nevoeiro.


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2008 às 10:45)

Excelentes fotos a registar um fenónomo que foi marcante no dia de ontem em quase toda a faixa litoral ocidental e que em Sintra tem sempre algo de bastante belo


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2008 às 12:55)

Exelente registo Gil parabens 
As fotos estão muito boas 
A Serra de Sintra é sempre Magica


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 13:13)

Muito Obrigado a todos Foi de facto um passeio muito bonito


E tal como prometido... aqui ficam os vídeos
Aqui sim, nota-se a intensidade do vento

Peço desculpa pelas tremideiras e tal... mas o desconforto era tanto...


No Alto da Peninha, em frente á Capela de Nossa Senhora da Peninha (obrigado psm), a 487m


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Jun 2008 às 14:58)

boas

aqui fica uma pagina com excelentes fotos do SANTUÁRIO DA PENINHA

http://www.guiadacidade.pt/portugal/index.php?G=monumentos.ver&artid=12148&distritoid=11

acho que nunca foi um convento 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2008 às 15:20)

O som dos videos denota bem a força do vento.

*Gil*, imagina descer aquele trilho de cascalho, de bicicleta e com aquele vendaval?!
Às vezes nem sabia como é que me aguentava em cima da bike.

Quanto à Peninha ser convento, também tinha ideia que não o era.
Mas como já o dissemos é um lugar com uma vista incrivel.
Aliás, nota-se nas fotos do site que o *ajrebelo* disse 

O único convento que conheço na serra é o convento dos capuchos. O qual já me serviu de abrigo numa repentina trovoada!


----------



## psm (22 Jun 2008 às 21:25)

Enganei-me é uma capela,é verdade André só existe o convento dos capuchos


----------



## Fil (22 Jun 2008 às 22:06)

Bem que belas fotos Gil, eu nem imagino o que é apanhar um nevoeiro desses por aqui nesta época do ano (excepto em frentes atlânticos)! Os videos dão bem conta da intensidade do vento lá em cima e com humidade a 100% é puro inverno, e o resto do país a sofrer com o calor 

Uma zona com um micro-clima fantástico


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 23:18)

Pois, afinal era Capela... não tem mal... já corrigi

Obrigado Fil. Pois é, o micro-clima que afecta aquela zona, causa grandes diferenças entre esta e regiões próximas... Nas zonas Serranas, ou mesmo as baixas, mas junto a estas, o número de dias com nevoeiro, por ano, em relação a locais, como por exemplo, aqui, Mira-Sintra, é muito maior... (arrisco-me a dizer até, que por ano, talvez 100 dias, ou mais, sejam de nevoeiro por alí)... e por vezes, dias seguidos... como por exemplo estes últimos dias
Quanto ao vento... lá em cima há sempre algum... mas assim como o que apanhei, acho que nunca tinha visto


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2008 às 10:08)

Muito obrigado Gil!

Uma excelente reportagem!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2014 às 09:48)

Nos próximos tempos quero ver se faço o mesmo, ir de encontro ao _capacete_ da Serra.
Faço ideia o briol lá em cima. 

Gilmet, na subida,a temperatura desceu quantos ºC?


PS: Lá estou eu a desenterrar tópicos.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2014 às 20:42)

Os dados de temperatura que tenho aqui de Mira-Sintra, para esse dia, são 16,2ºC / 24,4ºC.

Pela altura em que saí de casa, estaríamos perto da máxima. Naturalmente que com a aproximação à Serra a temperatura foi descendo, e na zona do Beloura/1º Dezembro deveríam estar apenas cerca de 20ºC. No topo da Peninha, estimo cerca de 14ºC (valores "comuns" também para a RUEMA da Pena, em alguns dias de Verão). O pior, pelo que me lembro, foi mesmo o vento. Não me atrevo a dizer que superava os 100 km/h, mas sustentava-se certamente próximo dos 80 km/h. 

De maneira geral, entre a "base" (200 m) ao Sol e a Peninha, no nevoeiro, uma descida de cerca de 6ºC. Surpreendente, ainda assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2014 às 21:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Os dados de temperatura que tenho aqui de Mira-Sintra, para esse dia, são 16,2ºC / 24,4ºC.
> 
> Pela altura em que saí de casa, estaríamos perto da máxima. Naturalmente que com a aproximação à Serra a temperatura foi descendo, e na zona do Beloura/1º Dezembro deveríam estar apenas cerca de 20ºC. No topo da Peninha, estimo cerca de 14ºC (valores "comuns" também para a RUEMA da Pena, em alguns dias de Verão). O pior, pelo que me lembro, foi mesmo o vento. Não me atrevo a dizer que superava os 100 km/h, mas sustentava-se certamente próximo dos 80 km/h.
> 
> De maneira geral, entre a "base" (200 m) ao Sol e a Peninha, no nevoeiro, uma descida de cerca de 6ºC. Surpreendente, ainda assim.



Diferença significativa, a de temperatura, convém ir agasalhado.
Acredito nessa velocidade do vento, se cá em baixo, Alcabideche/Aldeia de Juzo/ Malveira da Serra, no pico da nortada,o vento médio chega aos 60 km/h, lá em cima deve ser algo de brutal.
Quando surgir oportunidade, vou lá espreitar isso à Peninha, depois aproveito e crio mais um tópico sobre o assunto.


----------

